# espace avant les signes de ponctuation hauts/doubles (; : ? ! « »)



## Tao

Bonjour,

Peut-être c'est une question bête mais je suis là pour apprendre la langue française.

La question: Pourquoi, lorsque des gens écrivent en français, ils utilisent le _!_ (point d'exclamation) et aussi le _?_ (point d'interrogation) toujours séparés du mot qui précède? Pourquoi pas joints?

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Agnès E.

Parce que c'est la règle typographique en français !
Tous les signes de ponctuation double (*? ; : ! % "*) sont séparés du mot qu'ils précèdent par une espace.


----------



## Aliocha_K

Agnès E. said:
			
		

> Tous les signes de ponctuation double (? ; : ! % ") sont séparés du mot qu'ils précèdent par une espace.



Je crois même qu'en typographie, on parle d'espace "fine", i.e. moins large qu'une espace normale.

Quand on rédige un document pour le web, il faut bien veiller à mettre une espace "insécable", pour éviter que le signe ne se retrouve sur la ligne suivante (code html &nbsp; ou Alt+160 sur le clavier)

Quant à savoir pourquoi c'est ainsi...

A.K.


----------



## Nicomon

Je viens de réaliser que les règles d'espacement québécoises et européennes ne sont pas les mêmes, en ce qui a trait aux ? et ! 

*point d’interrogation*
[Québec]
Avant : 0 espace ? Après : 1 espace
Ex. : Où est-il? Personne ne le sait.
[Europe]
Avant : 1 espace* ? Après : 1 espace
Ex. : Où est-il ? Personne ne le sait.

*point d’exclamation *
[Québec]
Avant : 0 espace ! Après : 1 espace
Ex. : Que c’est beau! Merveilleux!
[Europe]
Avant : 1 espace* ! Après : 1 espace
Ex. : Que c’est beau ! Merveilleux !

Mais bon, à l'oeil... je préfère sans.


----------



## zazap

Agnès E. said:


> Tous les signes de ponctuation double (*? ; : ! % "*) sont séparés du mot qu'ils précèdent par une espace.


Ces conventions valent pour le français... en France. Les usages diffèrent au Québec et en Suisse romande. Les différences sont les suivantes : au Canada, pas d'espace avant le point-virgule, le point d'exclamation et le point d'interrogation.


----------



## gvergara

Au fait, on a déjà parlé des parenthèses ? Doit-on aussi laisser un espace entre eux et les mots qui les suivent ou précèdent ?


----------



## Punky Zoé

la règle semble être de ne pas laisser d'espace à l'intérieur des parenthèses, mais d'en laisser à l'extérieur (avant, après), sauf si la parenthèse de fin est suivie d'un signe de ponctuation simple qui n'est pas précédé d'espace. (Cf. mes parenthèses précédentes pour exemple - non volontaire )


----------



## geve

Discussion intéressante !

Ayant eu l'œil élevé aux usages typographiques en vigueur sur le sol français, je tique sur les espaces manquants, au point que ça gêne ma lecture - pour des textes en langue française uniquement, car bizarrement, l'absence d'espace m'est devenue naturelle pour l'anglais. 

Je trouve ce passage du lien posté par Karine particulièrement intéressant pour justifier la présence d'un espace ou non selon les signes de ponctuation :



> ...le lecteur ne lit pas lettre à lettre. Les mots ont une « silhouette » ; or, quand elles ne sont pas isolées par une espace, les ponctuations dites « hautes » (; : ! ?) modifient cette « forme globale » et par conséquent gênent la perception du lecteur.
> Parfois fort peu, voire pas du tout, parfois considérablement. N'y a-t-il pas là une « évidente raison pratique de communication » ? Ce parasitage n'est bien entendu pas à craindre avec les ponctuations basses (. , ...).


 
Et plus loin, il illustre...


> Expliquez-moi plutôt pourquoi vous tenez tant à faire accroire que
> "l'Ill!"
> est aussi aisément lu que
> « l'Ill ! »


----------



## Calamitintin

D'accord avec geve et donv JP Lacroux. L'exemple de L'Ill, même si je ne sais pas ce que c'est  est assez révélateur. Il est parfois difficile de lire un texte quand les espaces ne sont pas a "bon" endroit !
++
Cal


----------



## itka

D'accord aussi avec Geve. L'absence des espaces corrects en français me gêne tellement que je me suis surprise plusieurs fois à les rétablir ... pour rien, juste parce que ça me gêne autant qu'une faute...


----------



## geve

_L'Ill (ill) est une rivière française qui baigne la plaine d'Alsace. Il prend sa source dans le Jura alsacien, à Winkel avec une résurgence à Ligsdorf. Il contourne alors Ferrette par l'est, _... 

Après réflexion, je crois avoir répondu à ma propre question tout à l'heure : la raison pour laquelle l'absence d'espace ne me gêne pas en anglais est sans doute que l'anglais n'étant pas ma langue maternelle, je décompose davantage les mots que pour un texte en français où mon regard va parcourir une ligne et voir les silhouettes des mots...


itka said:


> D'accord aussi avec Geve. L'absence des espaces corrects en français me gêne tellement que je me suis surprise plusieurs fois à les rétablir ... pour rien, juste parce que ça me gêne autant qu'une faute...


Oui, l'allergie aux espaces manquants peut être pesante... surtout quand on a parmi ses collègues des étourdis adeptes de l'espace.. triple (ça fait mal aux yeux hein ? ) ou du point double (horizontal je veux dire : « .. » est-ce un point simple bégayé, ou un trois petits points amputé ?  ).C'est aussi gênant qu'une coquille, en effet.


----------



## Daniel.leonhardt

Bonjour tout le monde,


Juste une question rapide:

Dans la grammaire francaise, est-il necessaire de mettre un espace entre un mot et une ponctuation?

Ex: Le chat est mort!
Ou: Le chat est mort !

Une réponse avec preuve a l'appuie serait tres appréciée.

Merci.


----------



## Ploupinet

Hola!
Il y a eu déjà au moins un fil à ce sujet (que je n'ai pas retrouvé, désolé !), mais pour faire simple :
- pas d'espace avant . et ,
- espace devant ! : ; ?
Et sinon, il faut mettre une espace (attention, c'est féminin en typo) après les signes de ponctuation.
Pour la preuve... J'en ai pas, mais c'est comme ça !


----------



## Calamitintin

On dit que (enfin mois j'ai appris comme ça toujours !) que quand le signe de ponctuation est composé de 2 signes (; : ? !), on met 2 espaces : un avant, un après.
S'il n'est composé que d'un signe (, . ): un espace après.
Pour les parenthèses : les espaces sont à l'extérieur.
Si 2 signes se suivent, c'est la règle du dernier qui marche. Exemple : "Bingo !, cria-t-il".


----------



## Maître Capello

Voici le fil dont parlait Ploupinet : FR: space before a colon, semicolon, question mark or exclamation point (: ; ? !).

Voir aussi les ressources grammaticales du forum.


----------



## Web2

Bonjour,

Je vois souvent des émissions sous-titrées et quand il y a une phrase exclamative disons, la typograhie est telle celle-ci :

« Youpi hourra! »

Ne devrait-il pas être :

« Youpi hourra ! »

Et pour les autres langues comme l'anglais, c'est ça également ?

Merci


----------



## SwissPete

Si tu parles de l'espace insécable avant le point d'exclamation, je crois que tu as raison. Mais ce n'est pas le cas en anglais.


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, tu as raison : en français, il faut mettre une espace fine insécable devant les signes de ponctuation doubles. Voir aussi ici dans les ressources grammaticales du forum.


----------



## Ploupinet

En effet, une espace est nécessaire en français. Ceci dit, je me souviens qu'au Québec, celle-ci se faisait parfois rare... Peut-être l'influence de l'anglais ?


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

Bonjour,

En français canadien (québécois, acadien etc.), est-ce qu'on met une espace avant les points d'interrogation, d'exclamations etc. comme en France ?

Par example, écrit-on : _Est-ce que tu viens avec moi?_
ou bien _est-ce que tu viens avec moi ? _(avec espace) ?

J'ai entendu dire qu'on ne met pas d'espace en français du Canada mais je n'en suis pas sûr.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## калина

C'est une question très interéssante. Je n'ai jamais vu un espace au Canada.


----------



## SwissPete

Dans ce cas, c'est _*une *espace_ !

J'ai fait le test suivant :

En Microsoft Word, j'ai choisi 'Français (France)' comme langue. Quand j'utilise des points d'interrogation ou d'exclamation, Word mets automatiquement une espace.

Quand je change à 'Français (Canada)', l'espace n'est pas inséré par Word.

Il semble donc (si on peut se fier à Microsoft) que les espaces insécables ne sont pas utilisées au Canada.


----------



## gks

калина said:


> C'est une question très interéssante. Je n'ai jamais vu un espace au Canada.


Moi non plus!


----------



## Maître Capello

_Espace_ est bien féminin en typographie, cf. TLFi s.v. _espace_.

Quoi qu'il en soit, selon cette page de la BDL, au Canada on ne met en effet aucune espace avant les points d'interrogation (?) et d'exclamation (!) ainsi qu'avant le point-virgule (;), contrairement aux deux-points (:) et aux guillemets français (« »).


----------



## Salvatos

Vous oubliez une précision :


> Ce tableau tient compte des limites des logiciels courants de traitement de texte (...) Si l’on dispose de l'espace fine, il est toutefois  conseillé de l'utiliser devant le point-virgule, le point d'exclamation et le point  d'interrogation.


Par conséquent, l'usage varie et certains conservent l'espace insécable normale comme les Européens, d'autres plus fortunés se débrouillent pour avoir une espace fine.


----------



## pointvirgule

La citation de Salvatos ci-dessus provient bien de la page de la BDL que Me Capello a citée. Précisons que la position exprimée par la BDL au sujet des espaces date de l'époque où les gens tapaient leurs textes sur WordPerfect...

Soyez certains qu'au Canada francophone, les éditeurs et les organismes publics et privés _qui respectent les règles de la typographie française_ mettent les espaces fines là où il se doit. 

À ceux qui affirment ne jamais avoir vu d'espaces dans des textes au Canada : je ne sais pas ce que vous lisez. Même le journal _La Presse_ (en édition papier) se plie aux règles de la typo française. 

Donc, pour répondre à la question : non, ce n'est pas vrai qu'on ne met pas d'espace avant les points d'exclamation et d'interrogation en « français canadien ». Précision : du moins, ce n'est pas vrai que c'est _interdit _de faire de la typo correcte au Canada. 

(@SwissPete : depuis quand peut-on se fier à Micromou pour quoi que ce soit ? )


----------



## SwissPete

Voici une discussion qui pourrait ne jamais finir !

J'ai encore trouvé ceci *ici* :





> Au Québec  et même ailleurs au Canada français, on recommande plutôt de ne pas  mettre d’espace du tout (excepté devant les deux-points, où l’espace  insécable est obligatoire). Par exemple :
> Sa mère est catholique; son père,  protestant. C’est étrange!
> 
> En Europe,  on remplace l’espace fine par une espace. Par exemple :
> Sa mère est catholique ; son père,  protestant. C’est étrange !





pointvirgule said:


> (@SwissPete : depuis quand peut-on se fier à Micromou pour quoi que ce soit ? )


Si j'avais obtenu des résultats identiques pour le français français et pour le français canadien, je me serais méfié. Ceci dit, je suis d'accord avec toi.


----------



## Nicomon

Alors on aura compris que la règle est la même partout, mais que l'espace fine n'est pas toujours facile à faire avec les logiciels de type Word MS.

Donc au Québec, on n'en met pas... et en Europe, on la remplace par une espace insécable « normale ».

À défaut de la « fine » (qui se voit à peine)... à l'oeil, je préfère sans... mais ce n'est qu'une question d'habitude.


----------



## Maître Capello

Nicomon said:


> Donc au Québec, on n'en met pas... et en Europe, on la remplace par une espace insécable « normale ».


Ne généralisons pas : en Suisse, nous faisons comme au Québec !


----------

